# Sour last sip



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

So since I got my Classic a few was ago now, with a lot of experimentation with the variables, and some great advice from folk on this forum, I'm finally getting consistently decent espressos. That is apart from the last sip or two in the cup which is quite sour as far as I can tell.

I did have an issue with very sour shots at the beginning however with it only now sour at the bottom of the cup I'm wondering if this is an issue I will have to live with or is there any ideas on how to fix this?

Enlighten me (again) plz, thanks!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

An interesting experiment with espresso it to split your pour into 3 portions, the beginning, middle and end of the shot. This helps in understanding how the flavours mix, and may also help you narrow down where the sour part of your espresso is coming from.

It may be worth just stirring the espresso to see if the flavours balance ok when properly mixed together.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you stir?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Do you stir?


This, the Crema is very sour and as the floats on top it could be causing the sour finish. give it a good stir before diving in.


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes I have tried stirring. Either way it seems to still have the sour edged last sip. Seems strange to me


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

I find as the shot cools it can start to taste a little bitter so drink it hot !


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

To be honest, I'm really glad that 3/4 of my coffee is tasting ok as I was pulling some stinkers at first


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try going finer, as the coffee cools at those last sips, the perception of sweetness can diminish & sourness increase. Pushing on a tad you might be able to eliminate the sourness.


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

I will try finer 2mo, thanks


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

So grinding finer, the finest setting on my porlex, pretty much clears up the sour last sip, but, even with a light tamp it's taking maybe 50s to pull a double.

Should I make an issue of this or be content that the sourness has gone?


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

By the way, I tried one click coarser again and the sour last sip came back however it pulled at 25-30s


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it tastes ok, it's ok


----------

